# recovering from broken gcc

## jms.gentoo

hi, 

I have a shiny new install barely 2 weeks old and I just caught bug 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603798

 so I have a broken 

sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0-r1

and need to go back to a working one

I have 

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 *

```

so from what I gathered

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-801985-highlight-gcc+broken.html

 the easiest way should be to unpack a binary from https://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org

like this one for me

https://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3.tbz2

and do

```

wget -c https://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3.tbz2

tar -xjpf gcc-4.8.4.tbz2 -C /

env-update && source /etc/profile 

```

then set my gcc with 

gcc-config

then re-emergeing gcc-5.4.0 should be enough 

What do you think?

do I get it right?

----------

## jms.gentoo

# emerge --info                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.9.0-gentoo-jms-10.3 x86_64)                                                                                                                                          

=================================================================                                                                                                                                                                                                              

System uname: Linux-4.9.0-gentoo-jms-10.3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-7200U_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.3                                                                                                                                                                      

KiB Mem:     8116904 total,    201352 free                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

KiB Swap:   10485756 total,   9607456 free                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 26 Dec 2016 23:30:01 +0000                                                                                                                                                                                                                

sh bash 4.4_p5-r1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p5-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.3::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.8::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

jms-local-Overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

kde

    location: /var/lib/layman/kde

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs clean-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cgroups cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dri3 dts dvbpsi dvd dvdr ebook efi egl emboss encode epub exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gbm gdbm gif glamor gpm grub gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify lm_sensors lzma mad matroska mmx mmxext mng mobi modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmax openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma pm-utils png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau vlm vorbis vpx vulkan widgets wxwidgets x264 x265 xa xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en-GB fr-FR es-ES en fr es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en fr es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nouveau modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## derk

some later comments (11 is same as 4 but more detailed)  in the bug might save you some effort .. a few edits and file copies and you should be able to recover..

----------

## jms.gentoo

 *derk wrote:*   

> some later comments (11 is same as 4 but more detailed)  in the bug might save you some effort .. a few edits and file copies and you should be able to recover..

 

thanks

I am following your suggestion and the  path led by  Holger Hoffstätte &Gary E. Miller

```

cd /etc/env.d/gcc

cp x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.1

vi config-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.1

#in vi change every 5.4.0 to 5.4.1 in the above 2 files --

cp /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/libgcc_s.so /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.1/libgcc_s.so

cp /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/libstdc++.so /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.1/libstdc++.so

```

compiling gcc now fingers crossed

edit:so far so good seems to have worked

----------

